# how much time you spend on weight lifting?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I was considering to persue this practice in order to improve strength, fitness and endurance, embarrassingly to say to improve my physical appearance, and reading somewhere it reverses the age of the physical body by 10 years, if time invested was managable and worth it. So how much?


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

3 hours or so (of course, not everyday)


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I work out for about 2.5 hours everyday. I've got a very strict routine. 
I don't believe in rest days. Its all a pile of crap. The pros just don't want you to get as big as them.

And i eat 8 egg whites every morning (just joking). The above stuff is true though.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I work out for about 2.5 hours everyday. I've got a very strict routine. 
I don't believe in rest days. Its all a pile of crap. The pros just don't want you to get as big as them.

And i eat 8 egg whites every morning (just joking). The above stuff is true though.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

dam, another double post. why is this always happening?


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

2 hours? 3 hours? Is this necessary to put on muscle mass? At most, I workout for an hour and quit. Am I not working out enough? I've started putting on some weight (yay!), but will I put on more weight faster if I workout for 2-3 hours instead of 1? How will that change the rest period between workouts?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

billy said:


> "]I work out for about 2.5 hours everyday. I've got a very strict routine.
> I don't believe in rest days. Its all a pile of crap. The pros just don't want you to get as big as them.
> 
> And i eat 8 egg whites every morning (just joking). The above stuff is true though.


It sounds like you are over training and not giving your muscle time to fully recover and grow. If you want mass, you really need rest days.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

If you want to improve strength, endurance, and fitness all at once.

Try this:

http://crossfit.com


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

soma said:


> 2 hours? 3 hours? Is this necessary to put on muscle mass? At most, I workout for an hour and quit. Am I not working out enough? I've started putting on some weight (yay!), but will I put on more weight faster if I workout for 2-3 hours instead of 1? How will that change the rest period between workouts?


nono, u'll just overtrain, 3x a week 45-60min is perfect for beginners and intermediates (u'r considered intermediate after 6 months of training), and u should keep to compound movements, also do cardio on 2 or 3 other days, ofcourse everybody is different but I know from myself and others that this works!


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

about 10 mins every second day (actually keeps me ripped)

2 sets of 5 of
bench
military press
curl
tricept pulley pulldowns
upright row
bent over row

then 30 traps shrugs

then i'm done, once every couple of months i increase the weights

cycling evry morning up the mountain 30 mins works my legs and cardio

and running 20 mins about 5-6 times a week for 20 mins works my cardio


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

the heavier you go...the less time you need, I now do about 30-40 minutes 4x a week


----------



## jwlee (May 5, 2006)

To the people who are working out a lot (like serious training or moderate to serious) doesn't this help out a lot with your anxiety and pretty much diminishes it? I did serious training awhile back and did get strong but always still had the anxiety and mental issues but was dilluted thinking one day if i work out more this will all SA symptons will be gone .. boy i was wrong and pretty much sucks because that was my motivation to work out (and for the girls of course)... so i guess excercise helps anxieties but doesn't really cure it right? Gosh life is depressing... you put in a lot of good positive effort (eating and working out like crazy) and your still sitting with your ugly friend SA.


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

R4ph4el said:


> the heavier you go...the less time you need, I now do about 30-40 minutes 4x a week


that's about what i do, 45 mins 4x a week of heavy lifting.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

When I am consistent, about 50-60 minutes 3x a week.


----------



## medea (May 6, 2006)

Rest days are VERY important with weight lifting, it's better to rotate working your upper and lower body so your muscles will have a chance to heal. 

When you lift weights you're basically ripping down the muscle fibers. You will only get bigger ones when they heal and regrow themselves stronger. If you keep working the same group of muscles you're just ripping them down, ripping them down, ripping them down. They need a chance to build themselves back up, when they do they will be bigger and stronger than before. 

I love weight lifting but at my school guys pretty much dominate all the equipment and they never wipe their nasty sweat off the machines or take their 100 lb weights off when they're done lifting.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

The only weight-lifting I do is carry my *** up the stairs to my second floor apartment. Whew!


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

I need to get back into lifting because my arms are growing noticeably flabby. I used to lift about 30 to 45 minutes, three times a week.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

edit


----------

